# A Piano Festival



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Lets imagine that we have to organize a Piano Festival in a weekend: A Friday night with two performances; Saturday night with another two and Sunday afternoon for a big one. It is intended for an open scenario like -to say- Central Park in New York or something like that having a free attendance for all public.

Which orchestral menu will you suggest?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Something big and famous and then something even bigger.

They open with Beethoven's third, then we hear Rachmaninov's _Rhapsody on a Theme..._ then break to quaff the champers and eat a *****, and return to finish with Mozart's 20th, _"The Doyen..."_


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Start with something sensible - say Brandenburg 5 followed by The Emperor, second evening a little Grieg Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 and then some Mozart. I think Kieran's idea of the 20th sounds fine. Then to finish, well it's NY \ Central Park Liszt's Totentanz and then Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue.

Trouble is that for an outdoor venue, you really need brass and lots of it. I supposed it goes back to childhood when you had seaside pavillions with brass bands oompahing away at something classical. It seems to suit the outdoors.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Starting with Mozart's Piano Concert number 1 and 3 followed by Bach's BWV 1052.

For the second performance of that same day, how about Mozart's K242 for three pianos followed by Bach's 1065 for four pianos and orchestra.

Saturday a little bit of Jazz having Morzart's No. 23 in hands of Jacques Loussier trio followed by some gigant Jazz piano player like Corea or Jarrett, trio or quartet.

Next for the second performance, Chopin's No. 1, then Dvorak Sonata op. 57, ending with Liszt's Concerto No. 1. 

For Sunday, Mozart's 503 and Emperor to close the festival.


----------

